# State your SJW opinions here



## Monika H. (Oct 10, 2019)

For one, I agree that there should be more black womyn representation


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 10, 2019)

Black people are inferior and should be segregated like all the rest of the coloreds.


----------



## Justtocheck (Oct 10, 2019)

I would actually agree with many SJW causes if the members weren't raging, authoritarian lunatics. One of them I think that I agree with is that it's very unfair to acuse some black people communities about their crime rate. The "enlighted individual" who believes that every individual is just responsible for their actions, while not wrong, is extremely simplifying a complex situation.

Black people have been getting fucked over economically for more half a century. They had to fight for their civil rights not even 70 years ago, and then the automovile and steel industries crashed and burned, which REALLY affected workers trying to advance in society. Turning to the selling of drugs, while it's still not moral, I do see as a reaction to a shit economy and enviroment. And that does influence culture.

While I agree; If you commit a crime you are ultimately responsible, just saying "HEERRRPY DUURH, NIGGERS ACT LIKE SAVAGE MONKEYS AND HAVE LOW IQ. THEY DON'T STUDY OR WORK HARD TO GET OUT OF THEIR SITUATION." Perhaps you should thank the neoliberal policies in your country that decimated those attempts for the black people to get good jobs by flodding the market with Toyotas, turning hard working black people culture into ghetto culture that y'all love so much.

edit: typos


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 10, 2019)

1. Videogames are art.

Games can be good art or bad art but its usually the case that it is good art when people experience fun or a good story through the gameplay. Games being art should not mean more cutscenes and written pages of dialogue. Walking simulators are basically the equivalent of shitty post-modern art of the medium.

Games being art also that means they should be facing less censorship and we should be even more wary of people and profit incentives that influence the art. 

2. "Expression is the most important aspect of art" *but* we should have standards that recognize skill, effort and craftsmanship.

The first guy to put a urinal in an art gallery was taking the piss and it was funny... it got old and now post-modern artists just spam this nonsense to print money. The biggest issue with the art community is that peopledo the bugman thing of only caring about art for status without any regard for quality. Quality is 3rd to the name of the person and the political message of the clique.

3. Racism is bad

Looking at history with a racialized lense is retarded and lazy. Wow, the Greeks kicked everybodys ass, guess their race must be the best. Woah, those Romans sure beat those Greeks, guess they're the better race. Wow, the Persians and Germans have been kicking Roman ass lately, guess their race is better.

You need to look at geography, culture and economics to understand history and evaluate cultures and you need both take a long view and look at the particular circumstances of the moment.

4. Israel should not be supported by the west.

Israel has proven itself to be a rogue state that will betray its allies and support the wests enemies. It is a racist state that is a threat to stability. "Only democracy in the middle-east"... ok buddy.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 10, 2019)

Everyone deserves to feel respected, accepted, and safe, regardless of how many people I’ve slept with for money.

EDIT: they’ve slept with for money*


----------



## Archon (Oct 10, 2019)

All PIV sex is rape. No exceptions.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 10, 2019)

SJW's are people who wanted to do something good, but went too far, and became what they were fighting with. So all their basic statements are good.
Everyone should be equal, no matter of physical appearence, only your skills and mind should be a way to the top. 
All people should have access to health care, basic stuff for survival (water, for example), no matter who they are.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 10, 2019)

- Black people should be allowed to kill cops legally
- Shit like catholicism etc. is disgusting and repulsive
- Abortion isn't always wrong, especially downie and stupid babies should be eviscerated
- Climate change is real
- Black americans are objectively a better race than white americans
- Star Wars is rightfully being turned into a joke to humiliate the nerds
- Muslims are cool people
- Most indigneous "white" populations in the West (brits, germans etc.) are ridiculous and a disgrace to mankind in general and it's a good thing that they are being replaced with arabs and niggers


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 10, 2019)

I agree that everyone should be equal, no matter what gender, race, whatever you are. 
Sex Positive shit I'm fine with, just don't be a degenerate in front of the kids.
granted if you still identify as a nonbinary I'm still going to laugh at you but I'll still treat you as equal after that laugh


----------



## manletsmasher95 (Oct 10, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> SJW's are people who wanted to do something good, but went too far, and became what they were fighting with. So all their basic statements are good.
> Everyone should be equal, no matter of physical appearence, only your skills and mind should be a way to the top.
> All people should have access to health care, basic stuff for survival (water, for example), no matter who they are.



All their basic statements are good? Slavery Reparations, mass immigration, a border less society, deplatforming conservatives and those challenging racist and sexist revenge narratives that challenge whites and men , beating up rightwingers in the streets,  trans rights, gender pay gap myth etc? 

Are you kidding me? Virtually all their basic statements are god awful.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 10, 2019)

manletsmasher95 said:


> All their basic statements are good? Slavery Reparations, mass immigration, a border less society, deplatforming conservatives and those challenging racist and sexist revenge narratives that challenge whites and men , beating up rightwingers in the streets,  trans rights, gender pay gap myth etc?
> 
> Are you kidding me? Virtually all their basic statements are god awful.


Everything is good in moderation, fam. And as i said, before they went nuts with intersectional rhetoric they fighted for a good cause. First SJW's wanted to be equal, live like a humans and be treated like a humans.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 10, 2019)

Climate change and global warming is a legitimate talking point. We only have one planet, and we should try to find alternative ways to preserve natural resources.

I don't see why "racism is bad" is an "SJW opinion". Thinking one race is superior to another is bigoted and plain idiotic. African-Americans have been given the short end of the stick in this country for decades, when clearly we just wanted to treated as equals. Which has fostered the ghetto, poverty Blacks we have today. It takes two to tango.


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Oct 10, 2019)

Banks are evil and high ranking bankers need to be shot


----------



## Tim Buckley (Oct 10, 2019)

Unregulated capitalism unavoidably leads to the rise of an insufferable elite regarding corporatism and in our case technocracy ruled by self righteous cunts.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 10, 2019)

Wearing flannel is the best way to balance your inner femininity and your outer masculinity.


----------



## Backs my Walls (Oct 10, 2019)

I actually thought The Last Jedi was an ok film.


----------



## manletsmasher95 (Oct 10, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Everything is good in moderation, fam. And as i said, before they went nuts with intersectional rhetoric they fighted for a good cause. First SJW's wanted to be equal, live like a humans and be treated like a humans.


 Those were not social justice warriors. Those were social justice advocates. An SJW is a corrupted form of a SJA. An SJW is a proponent of fake social justice - which is really anti white racism and sexism packaged as social justice - that they euphemistically and dishonestly call - social justice or equity.


----------



## Lurkio (Oct 10, 2019)

I believe that we should be more open to immigrants, if they're risking life and limb to get here then chances are where they're coming from is a real shit-hole. That being said, open borders is an incredibly stupid idea that will just screw us over in the long run. We should make the process of legal immigration more efficient instead of lowering the standards or requirements to get in. And, as an American, we should still built the wall just to show the world that we can make a better one then China.

I also think Women need better representation, not more of it. How Hollywood is setting the standard for "female representation" by having generic strong women be generic strong women with little to no emotions or flaws or just having "lol quirky women" protagonists isn't doing the female sex any real favors. It's sad when the 80's- mid 2000's had better female characters then the near 2020's.

Edit: Also want to clarify, letting a mass amount of "refugees" into a country just because they have a sob story will probably cause more problems then it solves. Turning them away also isn't necessarily a "good" option in my opinion, but there has to be some middle ground somewhere.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 10, 2019)

Tim Buckley said:


> Unregulated capitalism unavoidably leads to the rise of an insufferable elite regarding corporatism and in our case technocracy ruled by self righteous cunts.



Late stage capitalism exists. It leads to overbearing socialism that causes degeneration and social collapse.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 10, 2019)

Lol why.

SJWs are gay af. No way.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't even know what SJWs believe anymore. As far as I can tell there aren't many firm principles, they just want to be hateful. I guess if you mean what _liberal_ positions do I hold, then one of them would be that anyone who is working full time should not be living in poverty.


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Oct 10, 2019)

That the social sciences have value and that college should be less expensive. The issue is that those fields and the institution have become less about education and research and more about teaching ideology. College has also been devalued due to the expectation that everybody take college. Making it no better than highschool and leading to the explosion of niche fields like Gender Studies (which should be a minor at the most or a sub-field of another field. )


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 10, 2019)

That black people are too stupid and incompetent to know how to vote.

They need us light skins to tell them what they need.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 10, 2019)

I agree with a lot of what they say, just not the execution. There's always two sides of a story, and SJWs are so hell-bent on being """on the right side of history""" that they either can't see this, or they'll outright fabricate things to suit their narrative. 

I agree racism and inequality based on skin color is still an issue. I also believe that claims of racial discrimination have been falsified, and that white people aren't the only ones capable of racism. 

I've got nothing against transgender people. I also believe transtrenders exist and the screeching Tumblr troons are responsible for painting the regular ones just trying to live their lives as unhinged lunatics. 

I think climate change is something that needs to be more seriously addressed. I don't buy into all the alarmist fearmongering the left tends to use however.

I think abortion should be allowed, but I don't agree with it being used as a get out of jail free card because you're too re.tarded to use protection.

I'll be respectful to Muslims, but it doesn't stop me from seeing Islam is an incredibly fucked up and backwards religion. Polite respect over constant dick sucking and excuses. 

I think there are assholes in certain hobbies that discriminate against certain types of people, but so fucking what? You'll always find that. Going on a crusade against a hobby and deriding it as a whole as problematic is myopic and childish. 

You get the idea. SJWs have an agenda to push and refuse to see their talking points as anything but pure shades of black and white, good vs. evil.


----------



## Shmidty Werbenmanjenson (Oct 10, 2019)

Opinion:

Just because I'm a fascist doesn't mean I don't wanna get snuggled up and loved on by a cute guy, and I think all fascists should have that right.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 10, 2019)

Consenting adults have the right to do anything they want to each other in the bedroom.

Rehabilitation of the perpetrator and restitution to the victims should be, wherever possible, the goal of the justice system; not retribution.


----------



## GrandmotherDeathsed (Oct 10, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I don't even know what SJWs believe anymore. As far as I can tell there aren't many firm principles, they just want to be hateful. I guess if you mean what _liberal_ positions do I hold, then one of them would be that anyone who is working full time should not be living in poverty.





I honestly second this notion, they're filled to the brim with sheer hatred.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Oct 10, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> I agree with a lot of what they say, just not the execution. There's always two sides of a story, and SJWs are so hell-bent on being """on the right side of history""" that they either can't see this, or they'll outright fabricate things to suit their narrative.
> 
> I agree racism and inequality based on skin color is still an issue. I also believe that claims of racial discrimination have been falsified, and that white people aren't the only ones capable of racism.
> 
> ...




I'm on board with every bit of that, which in 2019, makes me fascist, apparently.


----------



## GrandmotherDeathsed (Oct 10, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I'm on board with every bit of that, which in 2019, makes me fascist, apparently.





Cheers!


----------



## KittyGremlin (Oct 10, 2019)

the jews should NOT be made fun of


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 10, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I'm on board with every bit of that, which in 2019, makes me fascist, apparently.



Oh yeah, I just mentioned here a few days back that I've been called everything from a hippy to a Nazi in my area. Cheers, my fellow despot!


----------



## GrandmotherDeathsed (Oct 10, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Oh yeah, I just mentioned here a few days back that I've been called everything from a hippy to a Nazi in my area. Cheers, my fellow despot!





Hippy is old school, being called a fuckin' nazi is where is at!


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 10, 2019)

That everyone deserves to be treated with empathy and compassion.

But the biggest issue with SJWs at the end of the day is that they're hypocrites, they talk a big talk of empathy and compassion for everyone, but oh boy, they sure are quick to trot out the insults, "incel" "manbaby" "neckbeard" "basement dweller" etc at the drop of a hat.

If they were more genuine and practiced what they preached, I would be a lot more sympathetic, if when I ran in online circles with a lot of SJW types, they engaged my concerns like normal human beings and didn't instantly hit me with vicious personal attacks, I would be more willing to get along with them even when I disagreed.

But nope, they want to see everything in black and white, us vs them terms and they push guys like me and a lot more potential allies away.

They idolize Fred Rogers but they sure don't act like him, Fred Rogers would be ashamed of these assholes and rightfully call them out on their hypocrisy.


----------



## Jean Lafitte 1812 (Oct 10, 2019)

I want more representation in media of various minorities and different characters. I do think that this has more importance than a lot of people give credit to. However, the method of bashing people over the head with "look how diverse we are" instead of using actual diversity to make interesting characters hinders this instead of helping it.

Climate change is another one, but most solutions I see to it are impractical or ineffective. You're not going to get people to give up cars or electronics, so they need to be made more efficient. This saves people money anyway, so most people would be on board.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 11, 2019)

Literally the only thing that social justards are correct about is that the (now mostly irrelevant) religious right were insufferable assholes when they had any actual power. Shamefully, the social justards are now *worse* than those religioustards ever were, ironically for many of the same reasons.


----------



## Fast Inverse Square Root (Oct 11, 2019)

Cops are weapons of the state and should be resisted
Edit: Antifa is also a net good.


----------



## Vecr (Oct 11, 2019)

Fast Inverse Square Root said:


> Cops are weapons of the state and should be resisted
> Edit: Antifa is also a net good.



I'd like them better if they beat up less people, some of whom are not right-wing at all...

But yeah, if they just yell at right-wing people, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Fast Inverse Square Root (Oct 11, 2019)

Vecr said:


> I'd like them better if they beat up less people, some of whom are not right-wing at all...


That's exactly why I'm fine with Antifa.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 11, 2019)

I believe people should be treated equally without regard for race, sex, gender, gender identity, sexual orientation, religion or lack of religion, or other morally irrelevant criteria.

Oh, wait, SJWs don't believe that.


----------



## edboy (Oct 11, 2019)

I think a lot of this shit in this thread isn't exclusively SJW views, just basic liberal beliefs.

I think believing in anything contained in college-level social theory is more of an SJW thing.


----------



## Fast Inverse Square Root (Oct 11, 2019)

edboy said:


> I think a lot of this shit in this thread isn't exclusively SJW views, just basic liberal beliefs.
> 
> I think believing in anything in college-level social theory is more of an SJW thing.


Well, generally SJWs aren't even that far left. They're just garden variety gentrified neoliberals. They have no understanding of deeper leftist philosophy outside of introductory shit and summaries.
They're worse for the cause of leftism than people recognize.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 11, 2019)

I strongly believe in some form of socialized healthcare, to the point where it should be illegal to charge more than 30% of a month's wages for any non-cosmetic surgery. This means things like broken bones, cancer treatments, even dental and eye care should be largely subsidized by the taxpayer.  More healthy people = more people able to work and pay their taxes.  Putting people without insurance into crazy amounts of debt if an accident fucks their body up is ubiquitously wrong and I can't believe more people don't rally against that.

Also, extensive mandatory paid maternity leave.

And no, that doesn't mean the government should pay for your face bones to be resculpted or for your dick to get cut off.  That's cosmetic.  Go take your Xanax and try to forget about that big meanie who dared to disagree with you on Twitter.


----------



## I should be working (Oct 11, 2019)

Systemic Racism, Sexism, bigotry & oppression exists. We are all to some extent products of our environment and ideas, culture, media, and traditions can effect how we think and act towards one another even if we don't realise it.


----------



## Positron (Oct 11, 2019)

Taxation is robbery.
The government should give me all the toys I want.


----------



## afternoon_tea (Oct 11, 2019)

I appreciate a full bush


----------



## Count groudon (Oct 11, 2019)

I agree Guys should be able to indulge in feminine shit without being laughed at. Like if some nigga likes wearing pink and taking bubble baths or baking cupcakes he should be able to without feeling embarrassed.  People should just be free to be themselves if they ain’t hurting nobody.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Oct 12, 2019)

-Climate change is real and humans are causing it.
-LGBTQ persons should not be discriminated against (Unless your one of those faggots who identifies as a wolfkin or something fuck you)
Honestly, I love making fun of crazy bitches who get offended over lack of fat women in video games as much as the next person, but I don't have anything against the goal of social justice. But if you act like a cunt while promoting social justice then you deserve do be made fun of.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 12, 2019)

I genuinely believe that there is systemic oppression by the financial elite in this country. I also believe in gay marriage and gay rights, I do believe that climate change is a real problem (and we need to beat Chink ass to get it solved), and that everyone deserves a fair shake, be it through socialized healthcare, assistance for the homeless, or scholarships for kids who grow up in bad areas or just plain poor.

That being said, I'm one of those neoboomers that likes to say "hand ups not hand outs" so I guess that's where me and the SJW's differ


----------



## edboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Art hoes are fun girls


----------



## JektheDumbass (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't really care what race characters in video games, movies, or TV shows are.


----------



## GrandmotherDeathsed (Oct 12, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> I ageee Guys should be able to indulge in feminine shit without being laughed at. Like if some nigga likes wearing pink and taking bubble baths or baking cupcakes he should be able to without feeling embarrassed.  People should just be free to be themselves if they ain’t hurting nobody.




I full on agree and also second this shit, let guys wear and do  whatever the fucking feminine type shit they want, hell if they wanna be a fucking crossdressing  trap than that's A-okay for me.


----------



## Hoopla (Oct 12, 2019)

Most opinions here don't sound really SJWish to me _thonk_


----------



## Duke Nukem (Oct 12, 2019)

-White people are racist and should be sent to concentration camps and shoved into ovens while alive and screaming, for the crime of being so white and privileged.

-Being anywhere within the eyesight of a woman is considered sexual harassment, talking to a woman is a form of rape. To repent for this sin, all men should be required to chop off their own dicks and balls without anaesthetic on national television for all to see.

-Rich people and white people should have all their possessions confiscated by the state, and given to gay Mexican Muslim trannies as a form of reparations for slavery and other long gone sins of history. This confiscation will be voluntary, as there will be no police to enforce it, because that would be racist.

-Expecting minorities not to commit crimes is a form of racist oppression, and all the jails should release all non-white prisoners back into the free world, and have them replaced promptly with white people who disagree with and/or criticize progressive policies.



edboy said:


> I think a lot of this shit in this thread isn't exclusively SJW views, just basic liberal beliefs.
> 
> I think believing in anything contained in college-level social theory is more of an SJW thing.



Basic liberal beliefs are a form of patriarchal racism, and are a tool of the bourgeoisie, recant them before Antifa finds out!


----------



## Count groudon (Oct 12, 2019)

being proud of your body regardless of its flaws is a really great message I could get behind, if it wasn’t currently being overtaken by blobs that want the world to admit that they’re somehow the pinnacle of human biology.

Also people shouldn’t be discriminated against for race or orientation or anything like that. As long as they’re not a raging, shit-gargling cunt I’m more than happy to call em my bros.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Oct 12, 2019)

I want the pay of Jeff Bezos without the effort he put into getting that pay.  Fuck it, who doesn’t want that?


----------



## Recoil (Oct 12, 2019)

edboy said:


> Art hoes are fun girls


Russian Roulette is a fun game


----------



## Maratus volans (Oct 13, 2019)

Capitalism as a system is designed to concentrate wealth and create inequality.  Furthermore, most of the assumptions underlying capitalist economics are either wishful thinking or radically oversimplified - things like perfectly rational and fully informed actors, "the invisible hand," etc.  The Gilded Age showed what would happen when you had laissez faire economics, and it shouldn't be something we aspire to recreate (especially not in the modern world, where the idea of noblesse oblige is basically dead).  We ought to have checks on the system that make it more fair for the vast majority of people who aren't lucky enough to be born at the top of the socioeconomic pyramid.

Systematic forces of oppression exist, and the solution isn't anodyne individual action like "centering oppressed voices" but must come on the societal level.  Effort should be made to level the playing field so that people can succeed or fail on their own merits.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 13, 2019)

A universal basic income is not necessarily the worst solution to automation destroying jobs faster than they're created, and the hilariously high levels of inequality in most western countries.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 13, 2019)

Maratus volans said:


> Systematic forces of oppression exist, and the solution isn't anodyne individual action like "centering oppressed voices" but must come on the societal level.  Effort should be made to level the playing field so that people can succeed or fail on their own merits.



That's such a dumb concept.  Center voices that know what the fuck they're talking about.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 13, 2019)

Maratus volans said:


> Capitalism as a system is designed to concentrate wealth and create inequality.  Furthermore, most of the assumptions underlying capitalist economics are either wishful thinking or radically oversimplified - things like perfectly rational and fully informed actors, "the invisible hand," etc.  The Gilded Age showed what would happen when you had laissez faire economics, and it shouldn't be something we aspire to recreate (especially not in the modern world, where the idea of noblesse oblige is basically dead).  We ought to have checks on the system that make it more fair for the vast majority of people who aren't lucky enough to be born at the top of the socioeconomic pyramid.
> 
> Systematic forces of oppression exist, and the solution isn't anodyne individual action like "centering oppressed voices" but must come on the societal level.  Effort should be made to level the playing field so that people can succeed or fail on their own merits.



The last thing SJWs want is a level playing field so that people can succeed or fail on their own merits.



Kiwi FBI Liason said:


> A universal basic income is not necessarily the worst solution to automation destroying jobs faster than they're created, and the hilariously high levels of inequality in most western countries.



It seems like it's just going to become a flat out necessity at some point, so we may as well get the ball rolling on it.


----------



## Maamtis (Oct 13, 2019)

GrandmotherDeathsed said:


> I honestly second this notion, they're filled to the brim with sheer hatred.



And I think people have started to notice which is why conservatives parties/causes around the world seem to be getting up in elections. When they look at liberal parties they just see hate, division and no interest in working for the benefit of the majority of the population.


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Oct 13, 2019)

It is incredibly racist to impose western values onto the rest of the world. Culture, language, and genetics are so very clearly intertwined that it is wrong to hold the values of your own group as the base standard and pretend as if that is the one universal truth. I just follow that to it's logical conclusion and understand that western enlightenment values are meant for the average westerner and not the average African, whereas SJWs would be too idealogical to accept that their values are truly subjective and not objective.

Environmentalism full stop. You shouldn't need an apocalyptic catastrophe to justify caring for and about the environment.

There should be reforms to the current social security, medical, and retirement fields. Something that allows easier and more convienent switching. As in, everyone is given a government issued medical and retirement account and different companies can offer added benefits and pay-in to the account depending on how long you work there. Say you've been working at wal-mart for 4 years. When you started, wal-mart provided no bonus medical or retirement benefits to you, but offered an option to deduct an amount of your paycheck, match it (tax-free), and deposit into your medical or retirement account. After working a year, they granted you a pay raise and give you a deductible. Year 3, pay raise, better deductible, and they offer compensated dental and optometry. Year 4, they start directly paying into both accounts. Lets then say that you find a much better paying job, and you quit wal-mart. You lose the benefits you had, but rather than having to set up a new account or worry about adapting your old account, you keep the same account from before just with a new company and new options. Additionally, wal-mart could still offer some of the benefits to previous employees as a tax-break.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 13, 2019)

Billy "the Bot" Bobson said:


> It is incredibly racist to impose western values onto the rest of the world. Culture, language, and genetics are so very clearly intertwined that it is wrong to hold the values of your own group as the base standard and pretend as if that is the one universal truth. I just follow that to it's logical conclusion and understand that western enlightenment values are meant for the average westerner and not the average African, whereas SJWs would be too idealogical to accept that their values are truly subjective and not objective.



Why is that racist?

Countries have done this for years. When one country conquers another, the country that usually is the conqueror lets their country's values spread. That's called nationalism, not racism.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 13, 2019)

Billy "the Bot" Bobson said:


> It is incredibly racist to impose western values onto the rest of the world.


You mean like, not throwing fags off of roof tops?
You need to understand that some cultures really _are_ superior to others. If they weren't, I wouldn't be typing this on a computer while warm and safe in my house with running water.


----------



## Eigengrau (Oct 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Why is that racist?
> 
> Countries have done this for years. When one country conquers another, the country that usually is the conqueror lets their country's values spread. That's called nationalism, not racism.


You're both wrong, it's called colonialism.

Most college liberals consider it to be bad, so I don't know if that counts as a SJW position. A real SJW would take the neocon route and call to invade countries that stone their gays.


----------



## Backs my Walls (Oct 13, 2019)

More places should have fucking wheelchair ramps so I don't have to just sit outside and lick the windows


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Oct 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Why is that racist?
> 
> Countries have done this for years. When one country conquers another, the country that usually is the conqueror lets their country's values spread. That's called nationalism, not racism.


Impose was a poor choice of words. Project is more accurate. You vastly overestimate how effective conqueror's are. How persistent was the Roman Empire in the regions it conquered? How about the Mongolians? The Chinese? The Macedonians? The Germans, Spanish, French, Dutch, or British? Colonialism and Imperialism is retarded and bad, beyond the limited scope of your average leftist talking point. Racism, as in the belief that one race is supremely and absolutely superior than another objectively, is completely delusional. You either believe that the supreme race is supreme because it has no flaws or that the flaws it posesses make it better in a romantically ideal way, or that the supreme race is supreme because it is merely the least shit of other races, which is still retarded because it is you asserting that your values are the only objective and true values to hold and yet lack the will to power to assert it out of either fear or sheer incompetence.

You don't need imperialism, or colonialism, or racism to believe that your race is worth caring about and protecting. By lying about or purposely avoiding inherent flaws with your race, you reveal an insecurity in yourself, which is why race-realists and other assorted retards are just as funny as sjws.



Recoil said:


> You mean like, not throwing fags off of roof tops?
> You need to understand that some cultures really _are_ superior to others. If they weren't, I wouldn't be typing this on a computer while warm and safe in my house with running water.



Its foolish to expect your average muslim to completely adapt to western society. Were I an average muslim, I would probably believe that my society is the greatest society and that the west is completely bonkers. But I'm not a muslim, I'm a Westerner.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 13, 2019)

Billy "the Bot" Bobson said:


> I'm not a muslim, I'm a Westerner.


Then act like one, and take your rightful throne above the amassed hordes. Rule this planet, as God intended you to.


----------



## left arm (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't care what you are/identify as, if you're not exceptional (about it) I'll respect you and your identity.
Ideally, minimum wage should be close to living wage.
Everyone who I even slightly dislike or disagree with is an evil neo-nazi facist incel cuckaroonie bad human who wants to assist Donald Trump in his super ultra secret quest to resurrect Hitler that will end in a genocide of every minority for existing, and DESERVES their lives being DESTROYED.
Some systems could stand to be improved. 
So yeah. Stuff we all seem to agree on here.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 13, 2019)

left arm said:


> assist Donald Trump in his super ultra secret quest to resurrect Hitler that will end in a genocide of every minority for existing, and DESERVES their lives being DESTROYED.



How can you resurrect Hitler when you're already *LITERALLY HITLER*.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 13, 2019)

Eigengrau said:


> A real SJW would take the neocon route and call to invade countries that stone their gays.



Nope. Pedo worshippers outrank the gays in the SJW hierarchy. They have for ages now. The LGB are pretty low on the SJW totem pole as well.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 15, 2019)

My opinion is the most important thing in the world and I should get free money.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 15, 2019)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> My opinion is the most important thing in the world and I should get free money.


Good job doxing yourself, Zoe.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Oct 15, 2019)

Well lemme think
>Abortion
Statistically, Blacks and Hispanics are more likely to get abortions than any other group. They are also more likely to vote against my interests. If these people are aborting their babies, then their babies won't be able to cause problems in the ballot box. Also I wouldn't wish a tard baby on anybody, so I don't really mind them yeeting that fetus. 
>Ethno-centrism and Western Chauvinism
I used to a big supporter the idea that the West has the best values and that everybody should be like the west. I recently stopped thinking like that. I guess Sweden had a lot to do with it. I learned about how in Sweden you can't spank your kids and they have very different views on self defense and free speech (as a lot of European and white Anglophone countries do). If this liberal faggotry is the peak of 'the glorious western civilization', then I don't think that the west is all that it is cracked up to be. Meanwhile, I see that there are a lot of other cultures that have some good things going on. There aren't race-related problems in Japan and there isn't troon storytime in the Islamic world. How is me going to a Muslim and telling them that they have be more civilized, because I don't like how conduct themselves any different than a faggot from Sweden going to me and telling me that I'm a barbarian, because I eat red meat and love guns and saying 'nigger' on the internet?
>Paid maternity leave
It's good. 
>Capitalism
I don't think capitalism is entirely good. It's an efficient system and socialism has never worked; that is true. I also don't believe in the redistribution of wealth or in that class conflict stuff, but I do understand one thing: The wealthiest people in the world have no race, no nationality, and no religion. If we want to keep them from hijacking nations so that they can line their own pockets then we're going to have take another look at our love of capitalism.
>Islam
The problem with Islam isn't Islam itself. We don't need anther crusade. The problem is that we have Muslims living in the west and they don't have the same culture. They are doing this, because of the damage caused to their countries by western Imperialism. In an ideal world Muslim economic migrants in the west would return to the Islamic world and the west would stop interfering with the affairs of those countries. 
>Iran
They have done nothing wrong. We should leave them alone.
>Niggers
Blacks have gotten screwed over in the past century or two. That is why they chimp out. It's a very complicated issue and it involves more than just slavery and Jim Crow. It's drugs, single-family homes, and modern degeneracy.
>Zionism
It's bad.
>Imperialism
It's bad.
>Climate change
It's real, but the people who are trying to get you to do stuff about it are charlatans.
>Prisons
People who have committed more mild crimes (they didn't ruin peoples lives) and people who are younger should have the a prison system that is geared more towards rehabilitation than punishment. I still think that there are certain people that you just can't fix and we should still have punishment be a part of our system. 
>Education
It should be more affordable.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 15, 2019)

We should sacrifice our children to the god Molech


----------



## Count groudon (Oct 20, 2019)

I kinda feel like people shouldn’t have to work as much as we do. Don’t get me wrong, everyone should absolutely have to do something to contribute to society, but I feel like 40+ hours a week being considered the norm just to keep yourself afloat seems a bit much. I mean there’s only so much time you get in life, spending such a large percentage of it doing tedious shit just to be able to keep things stable enough to enjoy it seems fucked up.

Maybe I’m just lazy, idk. I just kinda feel like society would function better if people were allowed to enjoy themselves more and not feel like faceless drones.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 20, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> 80+ hours a week



Whoa. Where the hell do work at? The norm of the average workday in America (if that's even where you're from) is half that.


----------



## Count groudon (Oct 20, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Whoa. Where the hell do work at? The norm of the average workday in America (if that's even where you're from) is half that.


My bad bro, that wily lil’ 8 key found itself under my finger while I was typing my rant. Done fixed the situation tho.


----------



## NoblyUnsavage (Oct 21, 2019)

Columbus was a stupid murdering idiot who dirty spaghetti loving guineas worship due to a massive inferiority complex.
The sjws usually phrase it a little differently.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Oct 21, 2019)

We have to stop being mean to Nigerian princes who are only trying to restore their name, wealth, and their honor.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 21, 2019)

I believe that transgenderism isn't a bad thing, as gender dysphoria does exist.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Oct 21, 2019)

Cops should make more effort in prevention of goodifying melaninated individuals - these are more aggressive specimens of the species, who goodify more of their own species. Essentially, every black shot by police saves black lives, thus black lives matter*, because they don't.


----------



## Lady of the House (Oct 21, 2019)

Radfems are right most of the time, and women don't have the same capacity for violence as men do, thus they are less dangerous and not as "bad" as men. 

Capitalism is terrible.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2019)

Holden Caulfield said:


> Radfems are right most of the time, and women don't have the same capacity for violence as men do, thus they are less dangerous and not as "bad" as men.
> 
> Capitalism is terrible.



The problem is that violence is actually sometimes the right solution, so men being better at it is also a good thing in addition to it being a bad thing at other times.


----------



## Lady of the House (Oct 21, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The problem is that violence is actually sometimes the right solution, so men being better at it is also a good thing in addition to it being a bad thing at other times.


It's also societal conditioning and general biological factors that make men fucking insane (for good or bad reasons). I've definitely met women who would be ted bundys/ed kempers if they were born male.


----------



## queerape (Oct 21, 2019)

There is really nothing wrong with feeling restricted by being called male or female, there is nothing wrong with feeling like neither of those things describe you because few things in nature are really dichotomous. It doesn't hurt anyone if you consider yourself non-binary, but within reason. If you feel like you're androgynous fine, but you don't need to make a Tumblrgender over it.  They them pronouns are perfectly acceptable, but that's it. No xyr nonsense.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 21, 2019)

We need to subsidize all fast food places so I can eat more. If I don’t eat every hour, I’ll literally starve.
Haircare should be included in healthcare.
All products should be gender neutral.
Everyone should be required to have a relationship with the same sex to see if they are truly gay (also, I need more people to date me).  If they aren’t, that’s fine, it should at least be tried out.
All nudity should be allowed in any public area so long as it is safe.
Teachers should not be allowed to give A-F grades in all schools and colleges and universities. It will instead be replaced with a 5 sticker rating. If you get 5 stickers on a paper, it means you did the best. If you only have 1 sticker, it means it isn’t your best.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 21, 2019)

Race mixing is gooooood.
Also any non-white cuties hmu.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 21, 2019)

Trooning out is fine, but insurance shouldn't cover it. Class war now, goy motherfucker.


----------

